# Horse dead in the river attached to a racing buggy



## foraday (10 July 2012)

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/news/9807995.RSPCA_puzzles_over_horse_and_trap_river_mystery/


----------



## Maesfen (10 July 2012)

Not something you actually lose, is it?  You'd think someone would notice a horse and sulky not getting back to a yard let alone a driver.  So have they scanned for a chip, doesn't seem so from the article?


----------



## LittleBlackMule (10 July 2012)

Remember a while ago some low life scum were caught pushing horses harnessed to carts into a lake to drown them 'for fun'. A brave fisherman was hurt trying to save one of them. 

I reckon the same thing happened here.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 July 2012)

There's a thread about this in NL.  You might be right about this case LBM, it was allegedly on fb that someone was seen driving a horse and sulky in Cressage (upstream from where this horse was found) who was apparently of similar type to those who pushed the horses in the lake.


----------



## EAST KENT (10 July 2012)

Ooo,must`nt catergorise,it`s against their  `ooman rights. scumbags.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (10 July 2012)

Dont you just love the Trav- Thiefing Comunity


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2012)

Who else is thinking the g word?


----------



## Jambo (11 July 2012)

more like C word


----------



## FionaM12 (11 July 2012)

Tragic. Poor horse.


----------



## Dovorian (11 July 2012)

FionaM12 is quite right to warn agaist making assumptions but surely if it were an accident, somebody would have come forward? 

Circumstances make folk assume things - in this case the owner/keeper clearly does not wish to come forward which rather indicates a flaw in their character. 

Aside from the travelling community, local driving folk all seem to know each other, so surely somebody would notice that a vehicle and horse had vanished at the same time?


----------



## FionaM12 (11 July 2012)

Dovorian said:



			FionaM12 is quite right to warn agaist making assumptions but surely if it were an accident, somebody would have come forward?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dovorian, but before I saw your comment I changed mine because I thought it might further inflame peoples' prejudices!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 July 2012)

There's a picture of the poor thing on hho news feed. Not for the squeamish


----------



## perfect11s (12 July 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			Dont you just love the Trav- Thiefing Comunity

Click to expand...

 Yes, why do we allow  our politicans to give these pie people  free rein to do as they likey????


----------

